# Beginning prepper



## thunderdrummer (May 26, 2014)

I am a newbie at prepping. I have just purchased my BOB and am going to start building it little by little. I have seen a few youtube videos about BOB's and what everyone says you should start with. With so many opinions out there, i am not sure where to start. I have some first aid supplies for my BOB and i want to keep the weight down as much as possible. One of my biggest areas right now is shelter. I am going to purchase a two person tent with a pouch and pack that in my BOB. Anyone have a good tent in mind that is fairly decent that can withstand wind and rain? Food is a huge concern. Pre packed meals (MRE's) are what i am thinking of picking up. I am packing a small fishing tackle kit in my BOB as well. Any feedback about food would be welcome. I picked up two life straws and some water purification tables for water purification from lakes or streams. To keep water weight down, what do you think of emergency water packs? I could use some advice on self defense as well. I have a Glock .45 compact that i am going to wear on my hip in a holster. Any feedback would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

First off welcome to the group from Arizona. Next, give us an idea where you live so we have an idea of what natural resources you might have. How many people are you prepping for, are in the country, suburban or living in a big city. As an example, I really worry about water in my neck of the woods down here near Tucson. I'll let the other council you what you might need.
As far as water, water is water, 1 gallon will weigh about 8.3 pounds, whether you carry a canteen or a gallon jug or a bunch of little packets of water, and they are expensive.


----------



## thunderdrummer (May 26, 2014)

I am in Oklahoma City. So far, i am only prepping for myself. I just purchased a 2014 Nissan Pathfinder that will be my Bug out vehicle. Looking for some advice on where to start. I have a BOL in mind. Later i will look into joining a group


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Welcome from Minnesota.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello from Minnesota.

This is just my opinion on a BOB, so take it as such. A BOB is only meant as a stop gap measure for a very short time. It's purpose is to get you by until you can get to a safer location. So, with that being said, I focus heavily on keeping the weight down. The general idea is that the more stuff I carry, the heavier it is going to be and the slower I am going to be able to travel. In other words, packing too much crap, means I am going to be outside of the safe location I am are trying to get to longer.

I carry a life straw and some water purification tablets. (Living in Minnesota for now, finding water is not an issue.) 
I have about 4000 calories of food. 
A metal cup. 
A fork and spoon. 
Two of those cheap crappy silver emergency blankets. 
Some paracord. 
A Gerber multi-tool. 
A Buck knife. 
3 pairs of clean dry socks.
A magnesium fire starter AND a lighter.
A quart of denatured alcohol.
A few single edge razor blades.
A small flashlight.
And a BUNCH of first aid stuff because it is light.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

WELCOME to the world of confusion, misdirection, and where everyone is a expert

there are plenty of Bob and inch bag topics on this forum worth exploring

my advice is sit down, design the bag for what you need, and move from there, a excellent resource material is the SAS survival guide and the LDS prep manual (the LDS manual is freely available on line) and my opinion the SAS survival guide should be treated like a bible on the topic, lots of useful info for surviving with nothing at all

outside that, test your bag, hump a decent distance with just your kit, you will be surprised at the results

good luck, and welcome to our playground (oh remember what works for me may not work for you, but my vague advise will get you started)


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

I have some SOS food bars for compact survival food. But I also included a pack of food that includes some pure comfort. Granola bars, coffee sticks, hard candy, chewing gum, chicken noodle soup mix, peanut butter squeeze tube, etc.

I ditto the extra socks. Include moleskin as well. You aren't going far if your feet have blisters. Also a small tube of sunscreen is essential in our neck of the woods. A simple bandana has multiple uses - shade for the back of the neck, filter debri from water, bandage, washcloth, flag.....

A whistle is always good to have as well.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Welcome from down I-35E. 

Good choices on going for ways to treat water and first aid supplies. I would get 2 qt surplus canteen and pouch with a strap and a metal cup or bottle to go along with it, and call it a day on water for now. Later maybe consider a small filter for larger quantity of water. 

Inor's list is pretty good, but I would add a spare set of skivvies and flash light so your not wandering around in the dark with dirty underwear.:lol: Maybe add a long sleeve shirt and a pair of mechanix type gloves.

I also support the small tent idea, but you will discover that as weight goes down the price goes up. Big Agnes is some of the best light weight tents out there but, cha-ching. Consider picking up a small tarp and adding some cordage material. There are tons of youtube vids on making tarp shelters. I keep a tarp and a large thick movers blanket in my trunk.

RNprepper is spot on about things like hard candy, maybe some tea bags, or other comfort items. Your local fast food outlet is a great source for salt and pepper and condiment packets, lol.

I would get a lensatic compass and maps of your general area. Get an extra set of maps for your SUV. Pick a possible destination for all four compass points. That way you have a plan no matter what obstacles may be in your way. Find alternate routes to your target areas that avoid major highways. I know you've seen the grid lock in your area when disaster strikes. Scout your routes and learn what resources are along the way and what is there once you arrive. 

A good hand crank radio that gets the NOAA channel and any local news channel is a must in your area. They can even charge small electronic devices.

You have a good platform for a bug out vehicle. Consider getting a 32 gallon plastic trash can or a couple of large plastic storage tubs and slowly build what I call an evac kit. If you have the opportunity to toss them in the SUV it will make life easier in the long run.

Your BOB will change and evolve many times over time. Bugging Out is a last resort, especially on foot, if you have any option of sheltering in place. You have a very real concern, as we do to a lesser extent, of tornado activity. Hopefully you either have, or have access to, a shelter.

BOB's can turn into a black hole if you're not careful!


----------



## SecTec21 (Jul 27, 2013)

Hi Thunderdrummer and welcome to the group. You will find some excellent information among these folks. Many of these people are living an off the grid, homesteading, farming, prepper life as a regular course of life. 

It sounds to me as if you are looking for advice on self defense issues too. You are going to "... wear (a sidearm) on my hip in a holster." What other kinds of self defense prepps are you making? 

Lethal force is considered a last resort defense. Think about some less lethal steps too. OC spray is a legal option in many states. I have been sprayed in my training and have used it in the field. OC is a good deterrent and a good defense. It has the advantages of ease of use and use at distance. 

A folding pocket knife with a legal length blade is also a good deterrent and a good defense. In my state, legal length varies by city and county. Search the internet for a site that can provide the information you need for your state and city. 

Defensive driving is something you may also want to look into. J turns, slalom (obstacle) driving, and other maneuvers are useful to know. According to news reports, carjacking is on the rise. 

With each of these self defense items, you need to get professional training. Again go to the internet and search for training in your area. 

I hope I've given you some things to think about and learn about. Give a shout if I can be any further help.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Answer these questions for yourself:
1.) How many days do you expect to be "bugged out", or before you reach your BOL?
2.) How many people are you prepping for? (I think I read just yourself)

With those in mind, cover these things:
1.) Weather appropriate shelter (if it takes longer than a day to reach your BOL)
2.) Weather appropriate clothing
3.) Clean water or the ability to reliably acquire it (FYI, water is HEAVY)
4.) Calories or the ability to acquire them (necessity of food dependent on length of time "bugging")
5.) Protection
6.) Lighting
7.) Basic medical kit

Bugging out is not a skip through the woods on a Sunday afternoon.
You need to plan to cover only the basics and stay safe.
Frills only add weight.
Redundancy is good, but don't go nuts.
Ounces equal pounds, pounds equal pain.
If you have a bug out location, it should be stocked with items you need for a longer visit. Don't carry such things.
The bag gets you to the location, the location sustains you.

Welcome, and good luck!


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

a Bug out bag is nice to have and in the begging it seems to be the first thing that we all do (I am not the exception either) but here is a interesting article I would recommend readying.

The Top 4 Reasons Why You?re Not Going to Survive Bugging Out to the Woods | Ready4itAll


----------



## jc74 (May 9, 2014)

Welcome, i'm new to the forum myself. The main thing is just to have all your bases covered. Mainly you want to make sure you have access and the skills to provide your family with:

-water
-shelter
-food
-fire
-first aid
-self defense

always have redundancy and back up plans in case your first options for each of the above doesn't pan out.....everything else is just for comfort. Hope this helps.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

jc74 said:


> Welcome, i'm new to the forum myself. The main thing is just to have all your bases covered. Mainly you want to make sure you have access and the skills to provide your family with:
> 
> -water
> -shelter
> ...


In that order, IMO.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

sparkyprep said:


> In that order, IMO.


I'd personally swap the first two.
Death by exposure to the elements comes before dehydration.
If your environment is too hot or too cold, you will die within a day if left exposed.
You can go a few days without water.
But, I include the 'If' because your mileage may vary. If you are in a mild climate, don't sweat it, water first.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

thunderdrummer said:


> I am a newbie at prepping. I have just purchased my BOB and am going to start building it little by little. I have seen a few youtube videos about BOB's and what everyone says you should start with. With so many opinions out there, i am not sure where to start. I have some first aid supplies for my BOB and i want to keep the weight down as much as possible. One of my biggest areas right now is shelter. I am going to purchase a two person tent with a pouch and pack that in my BOB. Anyone have a good tent in mind that is fairly decent that can withstand wind and rain? Food is a huge concern. Pre packed meals (MRE's) are what i am thinking of picking up. I am packing a small fishing tackle kit in my BOB as well. Any feedback about food would be welcome. I picked up two life straws and some water purification tables for water purification from lakes or streams. To keep water weight down, what do you think of emergency water packs? I could use some advice on self defense as well. I have a Glock .45 compact that i am going to wear on my hip in a holster. Any feedback would be appreciated. Thanks


What exactly are you prepping for? It may sound like a ludicrous question, but many people are prepping for different scenarios:

Three days or so of emergency preps (hurricane, tornado, etc)

Zombie Apocalypse

Martial Law

Internal War

You want to be self sufficient and live off grid

Other


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> I'd personally swap the first two.
> Death by exposure to the elements comes before dehydration.
> If your environment is too hot or too cold, you will die within a day if left exposed.
> You can go a few days without water.
> But, I include the 'If' because your mileage may vary. If you are in a mild climate, don't sweat it, water first.


I went 6 days until my kidneys started to tell me to drink water.

See it on youtube.

william ashley dehydration - YouTube

bear in mind I didn't eat anything during this period either.

I put shelter/clothing before food and water, it is the fastest killer in extreme climates.

I then would put food then water -- -only because I like to eat. Although fasting a couple days isn't a biggie.

It all depends on how active you are.

I would recommend getting a bunch of flour and rice and getting a water filter or two for starters. This should be good emergency supply.

Making sure you have shelter that is sufficient without resources is the next one.

You can build on your comfort from there.

A jar or two of multivitamins can also help.

You can prepare a lot better if you know how to live off the land.

Here is the follow up if you don't want to watch the entire documentary.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Thunderdrummer,

You seem to be awol, but that might be because you don't spend your life on the 'puter. I'd like to share something with you:

I'm a Ludite. So, the computer thing is difficult for me. I helped a few families and one guy put me on Linkedin without even asking me. He felt that what I said helped him, so he called me a "_Survival Expert_." I went to another guy's house, did the same thing and he got mad as hell. So, it's a mixed bag, but let me tell you what I did.

People would tell me how prepared they were. So I asked them to take a small challenge. Invite me over for 24 hours and let's see your preparedness level. People will show you their weapons, their gear, (tacticool rifles, MOLLE setup, and gizmos.) Some have books and videos of all kinds. Well, after these people show off their goodies and everybody is full and ready to sit back and relax, I ask to see where the utilities come into the house. I take my water key and shut off the water supply coming into the house, pull the main plug on the breaker switch and then shut off the gas. Nowadays, you'd have to confiscate cell phones and other electronic gizmos.

Wives cuss you out, the kids throw a hissy fit and most people put you on the road.

Being prepared is not about the junk you waste your money on; it's not about which rifle is best or which survival book you just read. It's not Camelbak versus Blackhawk or AR vs. AK. Being prepared is what you have trained for and what *Skill Sets* you bring to the table.

Do you have an Evacuation and Rendezvous plan?

If you have to get of town, do you have at least three routes to leave and places to meet family and friends when you get out of the danger area?

Do you have a phone tree set up?

How and WHO will you meet up with in the neighborhood if you need a community force to deal with a problem (like looters?)

Have you shut down your utilities and tried to live without the modern conveniences for a week-end?

In a real SHTF scenario, how well prepared is your spouse? Children? Others living in the household?

If you have to bug out, what becomes of the rest of your family? Are they prepared?

Do you have survival supplies for elderly members of the household? How about the family pets?

My approach is a bit different, but everybody was introduced to prepping a different way.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

I would like to spend 24 hours with you resister, but my better judgement keeps telling me that's a really really bad idea


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> I would like to spend 24 hours with you resister, but my better judgement keeps telling me that's a really really bad idea


Tell you what:

In December of 1999 the Washington Times did a front page article on survivalists. Our group was featured and there are a few pictures of myself and some of those who were with me to give insights on the subject. Sorry I don't recall the day the article came out, but it is well worth your time to research it.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

The Resister said:


> Tell you what:
> 
> In December of 1999 the Washington Times did a front page article on survivalists. Our group was featured and there are a few pictures of myself and some of those who were with me to give insights on the subject. Sorry I don't recall the day the article came out, but it is well worth your time to research it.


as I said would love to spend 24 hours with you, take you to some nice palaces and clear up any character misconceptions, that or leave you out there, I'm happy both ways


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> as I said would love to spend 24 hours with you, take you to some nice palaces and clear up any character misconceptions, that or leave you out there, I'm happy both ways


I'm not good at reading between the lines, but if you're lost this is about beginning prepping.

Beginning preppers should think about long term survival. Where do you start?

Get out of debt

Begin a systematic plan of saving money for the future and building your survival larder

Acquire survival skills

All of this means making the commitment to spend time every week on reaching your goals.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

pheniox17 said:


> I would like to spend 24 hours with you resister, but my better judgement keeps telling me that's a really really bad idea


Folks cut him some slack on this one as he's actually making some sense.

Prepping begins by gathering information.

What Scenerio?

Who am I prepping for? Me, Me and immediate family; small group

Where will I go? Shelter in Place, Bug out Loc, Days Inn for a couple of days (huricane)

What do I have to work with; City water, well, grocery store, my own garden, our community's collective resources

How long will I have to survive. week end couple of months years

Special needs; am i a diabetic on insulin that needs refrigeration.

AS R says a new person to prepping needs to set down his parameters and think thru all of the above.

Can you start prepping without doing all of the above first ? Some

But before you start to make any major decisions or purchases it's always best to think things thru first.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Prepping can be a fun hobby / fantasy, but to *really* prep is another issue. If your family were not supportive of your survival mindset, what would happen if you had to Bug Out and leave the house in a proverbial Excrement Interacting With the Electric Oscillating Device scenario? Would you grab your gear and leave your spouse, children and pets behind? What would you do with an invalid family member?

If your house catches on fire or a hurricane comes along, can you AND your family exit under extreme circumstances and rendezvous at an agreed upon spot? You might say, "Let's agree to meet outside at ...(fill in the blanks.)" The only way to know for sure what happens is to flip the main breaker off at 2 am one morning and use the manual button on one of your fire alarms to make the right noise and see how the household reacts. Evacuation and Rendezvous exercises are something you should be doing within the first month of your prepping program. I'll say this again: real prepping is about *Skill Sets*.


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

Dont forget about actually prepping though your not going to make it far unless you've got something set aside. 

I love that article about why bugging out to the woods isnt going to work I really get the feeling that guy hasn't spent enough time finding fault with his own plans. I don't feel one iota different about bugging out to the woods.


----------

